# Mike Martello



## Brian King (Jun 4, 2009)

I received an e-mail from my friend Jake Burroughs that had some distressing yet inspiring news. Part of the email below



> "As some of you know 48 hours ago we lost our dear friend, drinking buddy, and teacher Mike Martello. He passed at 9:30am Tuesday (June 2) while giving a private lesson on push hands in Belgium. Mike was 42 years young.
> 
> This was obviously quite unexpected. Mike was in amazing shape, but has lived with a congenital heart problem (Wolff Parkinson White Syndrome) all his life. For 95% of the people with it, no problems throughout life. Apparently Mike was in the 5%. He had a major heart attack and died instantly. Paramedics arrived in record time and took over CPR from the student, but it was too late.
> 
> ...


 
Mike was a great guy and example of what a martial artist could be. Full of life joy and caring. I enjoyed our all too brief moments working together and am grateful for the moments shared. An interesting interview with Mike can be found here. http://wutangkungfu.blogspot.com/2008/04/mike-martello-is-director-of-wu-tan.html

RIP Brother I will remember your lessons taught and do my best to pass them on. 

Your friend
Brian King
&#12288;
&#12288;


----------



## morph4me (Jun 4, 2009)

:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Jun 4, 2009)

.


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 4, 2009)

.


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 4, 2009)

:asian:


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jun 4, 2009)

:asian:


----------



## stickarts (Jun 4, 2009)

.


----------



## IcemanSK (Jun 9, 2009)

.


----------



## Carol (Jun 9, 2009)

:asian:


----------



## seasoned (Jun 9, 2009)

.


----------

